# splitboard forum



## dcflw

I have sent multiple requests to join splitboard.com but they never email me back. Now I cant even find where to sign up on the website? Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## neni

Now that you mention... I've sent a "forgot my password" request last week and haven't gotten an abswer neither...


----------



## ETM

dont bother, save yourself the hassle and just buy a furberg now lol


----------



## dcflw

Im considering splitting my board or buying a factory split, just looking for some help before I make a decision.


----------



## ridinbend

Admin is on a sabatacle. Hit him up on Instagram


----------



## dcflw

I dont have instagrambut my wife does, what name would I use to look him up?


----------



## ridinbend

dcflw said:


> I dont have instagrambut my wife does, what name would I use to look him up?


Splitboard_com I think


----------



## dcflw

still haver not been able to get in touch with them. if I were to post questions about splits or boards to diy split would I do it here or in the boards area?


----------



## ridinbend

dcflw said:


> still haver not been able to get in touch with them. if I were to post questions about splits or boards to diy split would I do it here or in the boards area?


What's your question?

I'm sure I can answer your question I've persinally split 6 boards.


----------



## neni

dcflw said:


> still haver not been able to get in touch with them. if I were to post questions about splits or boards to diy split would I do it here or in the boards area?


Doesn't matter too much. The active members will see your question anyway on the active topic list.


----------



## dcflw

6 ft 185-195 lbs, currently ride NS Cobra 158 love the board and would consider splitting it. I like boards that turn fast, you wont find me bombing runs, spend little time in the park other than small jumps, no rails/boxes. I like riding trees, am very new to backcountry/splitboarding but I love what little experience I have so far. Would like a board that would be ok riding inbounds so I can take only 1 board on trips. Considering these boards:

Soloman Derby Split 147 - On sale, I know this board is suppose to ridden shorter than normal but this might be too small as I'm at the top end of the weight range.

Icelandic Gemini Split 158/161 - Similar profile to my cobra, on sale

Jones hovercraft Split 156 - Have never ridden any shapes like this but like the reviews.

Rome White Room Split 158 - on sale

Lib tech wingman 

Any of the K2 splits

Any suggestions, for split or solids I can buy cheap and split?


----------



## deagol

if you want to save the headache of splitting a board yourself, there are some sweet deals on brand new (never used) but not current model year splitboards here
Venture Snowboards - Sale

I have a Split partner who split his own board and he now wants a "real" splitboard (so he would have edges around the whole board, I think). 

if you don't care about the model year, you could get a *purpose built never used splitboard for only $270*
Venture Snowboards - Sale, 11/12 Storm Splitboard

^&%$#@ amazing deal.... :banana:

it's longer length than you say you want, but I am way less weight than you and am just right on a 162. A general rule of thumb is to go up to 6 CM longer than your regular board. You will have a heavy pack and most likely be in deep snow, so flotation becomes important. 

here's a 158 1 year newer for $450
http://shop.venturesnowboards.com/c/sale_12-13-helix-splitboard


----------



## ridinbend

If your going to ride it inbounds, don't split it yourself. There's plenty of discounted manufactured splits out there right now. Figure out what kind of shape you want first then find the right split.


----------



## ridinbend

If I were you I'd buy this right now


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/175626-2012-gnu-billy-goat-159-fs.html


----------



## dcflw

All good boards to consider and yes I would def rather have a factory split but I just don't want to rule out a DIY....Does anyone have any info on the Derby? Everything I read about it seems to fit my style but they only have the 147 left, am I too big for it? If the 151 was still available I would have already bought it. I have ridden a Capita flat to rocker similar to the derby profile and I liked it.


----------



## deagol

At your weight, I would say you are wayyyy too big for anything in the 140, and even the low 150 range- especially for a splitboard. It doesn't make sense that you ride a 158 solid but want to go all the way down to 151 in size.

edit: this quote is confusing, seems contradictory:


dcflw said:


> ..I would def *rather have a factory split *but I just *don't want to rule out a DIY*.....


----------



## Argo

Do not get anything under 160. You're to big. 

I will say it again... 

Do not get anything under 160. You're to big.


----------



## dcflw

The derby is specifically made to be sized down 5-10 cm, its a similar concept to the yes 420, shorter wider board. I do understand the concept of a split being larger than your normal board and with a normal shape would not get anything under 160. I was looking for some insight specifically on the derby.


----------



## dcflw

deagol said:


> At your weight, I would say you are wayyyy too big for anything in the 140, and even the low 150 range- especially for a splitboard. It doesn't make sense that you ride a 158 solid but want to go all the way down to 151 in size.
> 
> edit: this quote is confusing, seems contradictory:


Not sure how this is confusing for you. I would prefer a factory split but I would consider buying a cheap board for DIY split or splitting the board I already have.


----------



## deagol

sorry, can't help you there, never heard of the Derby



dcflw said:


> Not sure how this is confusing for you. I would prefer a factory split but I would consider buying a cheap board for DIY split or splitting the board I already have.


I guess it all comes down to putting a dollar amount on "cheap". To me $270 for any (never used) board is super cheap, so to get a real split for that cost that is brand new and done by a factory would blow out of the water the option of getting another board and trying to do it myself. Probably cheaper than a "cheap" board that you would have to convert anyway? 

Other costs to keep in mind: skins, bindings, pucks, collapsible poles, avy gear, and a pack. So in relation to the total cost, the "real" splitboard for $270 is a smoking deal.


----------



## Argo

I don't care how much effective edge it has so you can ride a park or a groomer like it's a big board, are you splitting to ride groomers? with that small a board, you will be miserable in deep and steep powder both riding and touring. 

Do whatever you want but a smaller split is going to be a waste of your money. Unless you have a wife or 10 year old kid to give it to.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Argo said:


> Do not get anything under 160. You're to big.
> 
> I will say it again...
> 
> Do not get anything under 160. You're to big.


^truth...at your heft maybe do a 164-68 range...I'm 180# on a 159 billygoat split...and about 6-10" of fresh works great...but if deeper... I need longer into the 164 range


----------



## ridinbend

Where will you be riding backcountry? If your going to ride spring volcano/Colorado corn, then stay around 160. If it's going to be for random pow days maybe go bigger. 

The derby is similar to the powder snake/sick stick but shorter and wider. If you want that shape get one of these two with flat to rocker. The derby is made for Josh Dirksen, he's small and agile, like 150lbs small. Yeah it's wider but so what, why would you want something that small to ride as a split then ride as a resort board. Get a 160 sick stick split, or a rancho split. Most brands now have their short, stubby and wide pow stick now but it's made/intended for steep Japanesque light pow, not carving groomed runs.


----------



## dcflw

Thanks for all the help. Decided to go with the venture Storm 161.


----------



## ETM

ridinbend said:


> Most brands now have their short, stubby and wide pow stick now but it's made/intended for steep Japanesque light pow, not carving groomed runs.


wide boards suck, even in japan


----------



## deagol

dcflw said:


> Thanks for all the help. Decided to go with the venture Storm 161.


hope you like it, and got the good deal on the prior model year ??

I am o a 162 and love mine


----------



## Ballistic_BW

deagol said:


> if you want to save the headache of splitting a board yourself, there are some sweet deals on brand new (never used) but not current model year splitboards here
> Venture Snowboards - Sale
> 
> I have a Split partner who split his own board and he now wants a "real" splitboard (so he would have edges around the whole board, I think).
> 
> if you don't care about the model year, you could get a *purpose built never used splitboard for only $270*
> Venture Snowboards - Sale, 11/12 Storm Splitboard
> 
> ^&%$#@ amazing deal.... :banana:
> 
> it's longer length than you say you want, but I am way less weight than you and am just right on a 162. A general rule of thumb is to go up to 6 CM longer than your regular board. You will have a heavy pack and most likely be in deep snow, so flotation becomes important.
> 
> here's a 158 1 year newer for $450
> http://shop.venturesnowboards.com/c/sale_12-13-helix-splitboard


Looking at these boards myself. My question is this. I'm 5'11 210lbs and normally ride a 160 (currently a ns protohdx) I want my split to be a dedicated powder board and would like a longer board...but the next size up from 161 is a 181...seems like thats waaaay too long. Thoughts?


----------



## kumimajava

Ballistic_BW said:


> Looking at these boards myself. My question is this. I'm 5'11 210lbs and normally ride a 160 (currently a ns protohdx) I want my split to be a dedicated powder board and would like a longer board...but the next size up from 161 is a 181...seems like thats waaaay too long. Thoughts?


There's a 168 Odin from the same year. At 25 waist, if that fits you, it should work.


----------



## Ballistic_BW

Little bit more...but that is sexy...thanks!


----------

